# Temperature controllers



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

We have a project which requires a small (50W) temperarture controller.

It will need to do ramps and accept thermister/RTD input. The temperature range is small: 25-70C.

We have used Watlow and Omega, but they seem to blow up or go ape-s**t for no apperant reason.

Now we are looking at Fuji.

Can anyone recommend a good reliable temperature controller vendor?

EJPHI


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have used Omron and Honeywell with success. There are close to 300 temperature controllers in the facility I work in. The majority are Omron. Take a look at the Omron series E5EK.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

EJPHI said:


> We have a project which requires a small (50W) temperarture controller.
> 
> It will need to do ramps and accept thermister/RTD input. The temperature range is small: 25-70C.
> 
> ...


We use Athena controllers here. Seem to work great


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I always use West brand temperature controllers. They are the most simple to set up and last the best of any that I have tried. I have put in about 100 of these in the last 2-3 years, in all types of environments. Have yet to have one fail. ( Now I have jinxed myself.) These are made in the UK instead of China.


----------



## fjl810 (Jul 20, 2011)

You might want to check out CAL controls, also made in the UK.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

tyco by far the best.


----------



## MR.Flores (Apr 1, 2010)

red lion around are plant.. seems like a good product


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

honeywell........... always my first choice, if i have one:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Moore or Watlow


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check out these guys. Great products and super service.

http://www.fancherandassociates.com/


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

jhall.sparky said:


> honeywell........... always my first choice, if i have one:thumbsup:



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Many thanks for the advice.

I started looking in to the various recommended brands. Truly an eye opener. A lot of functionality in these little boxes. We are leaning towards an OMRON controller. 

We evaluated a Fuji controller this week. It has a 4-20 mA output which we use to control our linear heater driver. The output is indeed 4-20 mA, but it is just on/off. In other words; either 4 or 20 mA and nothin' in between! 

Most of the vendors you guys recommended have 4-20 mA, but unlike Fuji, they specify the resolution.

So my lesson for the week: watch out if they offer a 4-20 mA output and don't specify the resolution.

EJHI


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

He's been waiting 10years for you to show up.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Almost anything from Omega is just somebody else’s product relabeled.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey! There was another post above mine!

John! Do something! You're making me look like the bad guy......


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> Hey! There was another post above mine!
> 
> John! Do something! You're making me look like the bad guy......


Joe, this thread is almost 10 yrs old now.
Please take a moment to look at the dates before posting.


😜


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

emtnut said:


> Joe, this thread is almost 10 yrs old now.
> Please take a moment to look at the dates before posting.
> 
> 
> 😜


I'll bite.
Just to make this worthwhile, the Omron stuff worked great!!
So there.


----------

